# Der Tempel des elementaren Bösen Frage und wo Komplettlösung



## Sundriver (9. Februar 2008)

*Der Tempel des elementaren Bösen Frage und wo Komplettlösung*

Hallo,

1. weiß jemand wo ich die Komplettlösung von "Der Tempel des elementaren Bösen" downloaden kann?

2. wie komme ich aus den Anfangsdorf/stadt heraus? Ich habe die NSC angesprochen und jetzt erscheint die Option jetzt abreisen nach... nicht mehr? Wie komme ich denn jetzt weiter? 


Gruß

sundriver


----------



## Wildchild666 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Tempel des elementaren Bösen Frage und wo Komplettlösung*

ich würde dir echt gerne helfen, habe das spiel selbst 5x angefangen und bin aufgrund der ganzen bugs nie auch nur in den tempel gekommen. trotz des aktuellsten fanpatches.

leider echt verschenktes potential, ich finde das spiel baut ne geile atmosphäre auf. hab es relativ früh gekauft und da gab es schon abstürze wenn ich die KI überfordert hab und laufwege gewählt habe die mehr als 2 bildschirme von der ursprungsstelle entfernt waren.


----------



## archwizard80 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Tempel des elementaren Bösen Frage und wo Komplettlösung*



			
				Sundriver am 09.02.2008 20:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 1. weiß jemand wo ich die Komplettlösung von "Der Tempel des elementaren Bösen" downloaden kann?
> 
> ...



Eine gute Komplettlösung in english gibts here: http://www.gamebanshee.com/templeofelementalevil/walkthrough.php


----------

